# A lot of fish books for sale



## CSBSFish

Common Reef Fishes of North Sulawesi,Indonesia - New! 
Language: English 
Author: Du Jianguo, 2016
Format: Hard, 204 pages,28.8 x 21.6 x 1.8 cm, US$ 79.00 








Fauna Sinica Ostichthyes Perciformes IV 
Language: Chinese with English summary 
Author: Liu Jing, 2016
Format: Hard, 311 pages, US$ 76.00 

Species Diversity and Distribution of Inland Fishes in China 
Language: Chinese with Latin name, an English abstract 
Author: Chunguang Zhang & Ya-Hui Zhao, 2016
Format: Soft Cover, 296 pages, US$ 55.00 









Photographic Atlas of Reef Fish and Deep Sea Fish Otoliths from South China Sea 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Chen Zuozhi, 2016
Format: Hard, 223 pages, US$ 62.00 

Marine Osteichthyes fishes in Guangxi Beibu Gulf of China 
Language: Chinese, Latine Name,English Name 
Author: Lai Tinghe, 2016
Format: Hardcover, 464 pages, US$ 116 

Fishes of the Bohai Sea and Yellow Sea 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Liu Jing, 2015
Format: Hardcover, 376 pages, US$ 68.00 

Systematic Synopsis of Fishes of The South China Sea - Vol.1 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Sun Dianrong, Chen Zheng, 2013
Format: Hardcover, 606 pages,210*285 mm, US$ 85.00 

Atlas of Fishes in the National Nature Reserve for the Rare and Endemic Fishes in the Upper Reaches of the Yangtze River 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Wei Qiming, 2015
Format: Soft Cover, 168 pages,288 x 216 mm, US$ 55.00 
This atlas embodies natural-color images and text descriptions of 153 fishes in the reserve. References of this astlas mainlyare some books, such as " Fauna Sinica" "The fishes of Sichuan, China" and "The fishes of yangtze River", also referring to a small amount of research papers. 

Fishes of Xinjiang 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Guo Yan, 2012
Format: Hardcover, 220 pages,185*260mm, US$ 58.00 
The fishes belong to 9 orders,23 families and 58 genus ,the book makes a system description from the aspect of orphological taxonomy ,ecological habit, distribution and current aquaculture situation. 


Native Ornamental Fish of China -Illustrated Book 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Zheng Shuming, 2015
Format: Hardcover, 232 pp., US$ 69 
This book collects 463 species native ornamental fishes from China. Among of them 163 species are described in details with 1-4 illustrated pictures. Their Latin name, morphological characteristics,living environment, distribution, ornamental value and resources situation are provided. 

Marine Fishes in Eastern Taiwan (with a CD-ROM) 
Language: Chinese and English bilingual 
Author: Jiang Weiqua, 2014
Format: Hardcover, 352 pp., US$ 75 
This book is a first monography recording marien fishes from eastern Taiwan. 995 species with 1358 picture are described. Latin name, English name are provided. 

Marine Fishes of Southern Fujian, China, volume 2 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Min Liu, Xiao Chen, Sheng-Yun Yang, 2014
Format: Hardcover, 294 pp., US$ 52
This book, Marine Fishes of Southern Fujian, China, volume 2 records 186 sea fishes belonging to 154 genera, 86 families, 17 orders. 

Marine Fishes of Southern Fujian, China Vol.1 
Language: Chinese, Latine name,English name 
Author: Min Liu, Xiao Chen, Sheng-Yun Yang, 2013
Format: Hardcover, 297 pages,185x260mm, US$ 52.00 
This book is divided into two volumes. This is the first volume. It records 186 species fishes belonging to 141 genera, 83 families and 25 orders. 

Coral Reef Fishes of the South China Sea: The Xisha, Nansha and Zhongsha Islands 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Fu liang, 2013
Format: Soft Cover, 360 pages, US$ 68.00 
This book selects 565 pohtos covering 402 species belonging to 160 genera, 54 families. All pictures taken under water. 

Cave Fishes of Guangxi, China 广西洞穴鱼类 (Guangxi Dong Xue Yu Lei) 
Language: Chinese with an English abstract 
Author: Lan Jiahu, 2013
Format: Hardcover, 284 pages, US$ 68
Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region is the richest Province of cave fishes in China. A review of cave fishes in Guangxi is provided in this book based on last 20 years' field works,total 61 species(including 20 blind fishes,11 new species) from 4 families were recorded. 

Fishes of the Yellow River Valley 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Cai Wenxian, 2013
Format: Hardcover, 282 pages, US$ 48 
This is the first book to introduces fishes in the Yellow river basin. The book records 130 species belonging to 15 orders, 35 families, 80 genera fishes in the area with illustrations 

Fishes in Beijing and Adjacent Areas, China 
Language: Chinese,Latin name 
Author: Zhang Chunguan, Zhao Yahui, 2013
Format: Soft Cover, 248 pages,190x265 mm, US$ 45.00


----------



## BV77

Spam....no one here reads Chinese. I don't think


----------



## emc7

someone might, at least its fish-related. But they'd likely do better on Amazon or e-bay


----------

